# Avery Field Duck Decoys



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I picked up a dozen Avery Field Duck Decoys last week at Cabela's in GF. I set them up at the lake and they look great bobbing in the wind. Should add a nice touch to the spread this fall.

Anyone else pick any up for their spread yet?


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

GB3 bought a dozen for our spread... still not sure if he is gonna keep them or not though. they do look good


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

GB 3 Bought averys????   Has hell frozen over also????? :wink:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Hell hath not frozen over, hell hath bought GHG's!! :lol: :lol:



djleye said:


> GB 3 Bought averys????   Has hell frozen over also????? :wink:


Heh heh.



GooseBuster3 said:


> I was going to buy Avery's but now I dont have to support them anymore.
> HAHAHA


 



GooseBuster3 said:


> I picked up a dozen GHG yesterday, we'll see how long they last.


Just razzin', but it is kind of funny!! :lol:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

They look really good. I haven't bought any yet, but I'll be adding some to the spread before duck opener.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah there might even be three dozen in the spread. :wink:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Yeah me too, but for some ding-dong reason I picked up a doz. HCs. Not bad looking, but little too no motion.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

If I get any, it will be the hardcores or the G&H shells. After all the $hit we have received from China during the last couple of years, I won't buy anything made there if I have a choice, (and in this case I do 8) )


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I think you should get a dozen, Dan. You need to catch up now on the expenditures after I got a couple dozen BFs and a pointing lab.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

My expenditures are second to none, except Hustad!! I actually was thinking that I should get a dozen of the GHG field dekes. The HC's don't move too much????


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

20+ years ago I was looking for pretty girls that had good motion, now I'm "over the hill" and looking for pretty decoys that have good motion.

Very sad, very sad indeed. :roll:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

:laugh: :laugh: :thumb: I am picking up what you are laying down 4 curl!!!!


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I picked up 2 dozen at Game Fair. I suggest you open the boxes before leaving the store to make sure they have all the parts. One box was missing a couple heads and stakes and another box was missing the 6 straight stakes. Avery is sending replacements but the heads are out of stock at the present time.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I sure hope everything comes at the same time... I picked up 2 doz.

I like the look and hope they last through the season. :wink:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

4CurlRedleg said:


> 20+ years ago I was looking for pretty girls that had good motion, now I'm "over the hill" and looking for pretty decoys that have good motion. :roll:


 :lol: Boys will be Boys...


----------

